# What dslr to get..



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm am desperate to get a camera and was recently looking at the samsung smart range cameras but after getting advice from here, decided not to..
So after looking into it a bit more would like a dslr and have narrowed it down to 3 and would like to know what you recommend..
Pentax k30
Sony a57
Nikon d5100


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Pentax are a very underated quality brand!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

To be honest I hadn't bothered looking at the pentax at all and was trying to decide between the other 2, and then today noticed the pentax and it seems to have loads to offer for the money.. But just can't choose what one to go for..


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally I'm a canon user! However brother in law uses Pentax and his grandad when he was alive used pentax. The good thing is all the old lenses fit the new cameras which could save you some money looking on eBay!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers mate..


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've just got a Sony a37 and that seems like a pretty good camera for the money.
I have no idea how to use it properly mind you:-/


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to a good camera shop and have a play around with the cameras, and see which feels best for you.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

As what ^^ Natalie says. Go into a camera shop and have a play around. I was torn between a Sony and a Canon DSLR a few years ago and went for the Canon because it just "felt" better.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I want too get a cannon 600D in the new year. They seem to be a good starter DSLR depends on your budget too


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My dad has a pentax, I had a go of it the other day and it's a nice thing, shot really well at iso1600 where my sony a230 struggles at anything beyond 400, that said I really like my sony and would like to buy something from further up the body range if only for the increased capability at higher iso.


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Jdm boy said:


> I want too get a cannon 600D in the new year. They seem to be a good starter DSLR depends on your budget too


Me too mate, Amazon have dropped to £425 for the basic kit now, hoping it will be under £400 by January. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Where to start:

Nikon d5100 - a member on another forum recently asked if his d3200 would be better returned to the store and swapped for a d5100. The answer from one member was there wasn't enough of a step up to be worth doing, plus the 3200 had a better sensor and greater MP count, so should offer more detail.
I would say, if you're going down the Nikon path, then save the money for better/more glass.

Sony A57 - I have the A65, same as Brazo, and I'm a bit disappointed with it. Fires off 10 frames a second like a machine gun, but the dark/shadow noise (even at ISO100) is a let down. I was convinced it was the one for me, after playing with it in Jessop's, and seeing Brazo's photos, as well as others.

Pentax K30 - IMO, this is the one to beat. I'll be going for the K5, but if I was only interested in brand new or had a tighter budget to adhere to, then the K30 would be the one.
Just wish at the time, the salesperson in Jessop's had mentioned or shown me the Pentax - I'd completely forgotten about them as a brand with anything to offer, which is about par for the course, since all you typically see is "Canon/Nikon" being advised.

So, why not Canon or Nikon, after all they are #1 & #2 in the marketplace?
For me, the main reason was Image Stabilisation is in the lens, not the body.
That means when doing handheld shooting rather than tripod, you need the more expensive IS lenses, which also adds weight.
Putting the IS in the body as Pentax/Sony(Minolta) have done, means every lens attached is stabilised and they cost/weigh less.

Why Pentax?
Simple, they've got a far superior high ISO noise reduction than everybody else has, even though they (like Nikon & Sony) use the same 16MP Sony sensor.
The body & lenses (not all, but will be extended as ongoing upgrades/updates to the range) is water resistant - se demos on YT for it or/and the K5.
The layout of the menu on the rear display is superb, and buttons positioned and programmable functions for easy access to settings.
The Sony isn't bad, once you get the swing of it, but it's not as good.

I've seen comment that the Pentax K5 (and K30 by logical extension) is designed by photographers for photographers.
I can see how that viewpoint is held, but then I've not played with a Canikon to any degree, so can't confirm if they're not as easy to change anything without delving into the menu, but the Pentax (K5) rear panel layout is an excellent implementation.

*So which camera should you buy?*
My Sony, so I can get the K5 - simples! :thumb:

Do as I didn't do, go in to Jessop's and look/handle/take shots (if you bring an SD card) with EACH of them.
One will stand out for a (variety of) reason(s), after you've played with them and looked at the photos on the computer.

Now, should you opt for a K30, do so in the knowledge that if you buy from Jessop's/Currys/Amazon/etc you'll get a standard 12 month warranty.
If you buy from a Pentax Pro centre/dealer (see their website) you get a 24 month warranty.
So factor that in, and maybe see if Jessop's will extend the warranty.

Nikon upgrades your warranty to 2 years if you give them your and the camera's details within 30 days of purchase, via their website.

Good luck with whichever camera you eventually decide upon.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

If you have Tesco vouchers you can get double value at Jessops if thats of interest. Other than that this site is handy for checking prices http://camerapricebuster.com/


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PJS said:


> Where to start:
> 
> Nikon d5100 - a member on another forum recently asked if his d3200 would be better returned to the store and swapped for a d5100. The answer from one member was there wasn't enough of a step up to be worth doing, plus the 3200 had a better sensor and greater MP count, so should offer more detail.
> I would say, if you're going down the Nikon path, then save the money for better/more glass.
> ...


I'd counter this by saying avoid Pentax and Sony as both have poor system support in comparison to the mainstream manufactures i.e. Canon and Nikon.

There's really little to choose from between Canon and Nikon, it's all down to personal preference - despite having been a Canon user for over thirty years, I'd as happily buy Nikon if starting out from scratch.

The best advice is to try the cameras in a dealership, but shop around online for prices as that's usually why the best deals are.

I'm amazed that there's hardly a week goes by without this same question being asked here on DW - every question has already been answered umpteen times here.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Get the best you can afford.

Even if that means looking at second hand D300's on ebay or even a Cheap D700/5Dmkii

Perhaps not for a total beginner but better than the entry model tosh there is these days.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I'd counter this by saying avoid Pentax and Sony as both have poor system support in comparison to the mainstream manufactures i.e. Canon and Nikon.


Hmm....not sure I entirely agree based solely on the logic being employed there.
Sony has a decent range of lenses, as well as the A-mount offerings from Minolta, with some real top glass to choose from.
Coupled with being able to convert Leica R glass to work on the A-mount too, as well as Tamron/Tokina/Cosina/Sigma from past and present.

Pentax's K-mount means you've 45(?) years worth of lenses able to be hung off their body, inc Leica/Zeiss.
Again, Tamron/Sigma/Tokina have models to fit, from past to present.

Where your rather simple logic comes into play, is if/when you have family/friends/local photography club with the same gear, so swapping lenses to try them out can be fun and useful.
Beyond that, how many lenses do you imagine most people actually use (forget about have, since some will sit gathering dust)?

And that's without even talking about the fact certain Canon lenses won't be useable on certain bodies, as they've changed the way they communicate or something - didn't absorb it in fully as Canon is of no interest to me, and that reinforced it.
So, a prime example of money for old rope, at the expense of their customers.
That might also explain the comment from the sales chap in Jessop's, that over the past 12 or so months, Sony sales have risen dramatically and Canon's has dropped compared to what they were that time last year.

At the end of the day, there's pros & cons for each brand, it's a matter of deciding which pros are you going to benefit from, and which cons are going to be holding you back or a deal breaker.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would try to buy something as future proof as possible and tbh I've been a Canon man for 20 years. Price things like dedicated flash, battery grip etc just in case you get really in to it and want to expand. Canon did change their lens mount but that was a long time ago, when they went autofocus. You can buy other brand lenses but the image quality isn't up to scratch. Buy what feels best and spend as much as you can on decent glass


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PJS said:


> Hmm....not sure I entirely agree based solely on the logic being employed there.
> Sony has a decent range of lenses, as well as the A-mount offerings from Minolta, with some real top glass to choose from.
> Coupled with being able to convert Leica R glass to work on the A-mount too, as well as Tamron/Tokina/Cosina/Sigma from past and present.
> 
> ...


How can I argue with that really, you've got every angle covered, you clearly know it all ... ... ... well not quite.

Canon's lens mount changed around 20 years ago with the introduction of autofocus, that still leaves you with a massive system to play with and over 30 million+ Canon lenses, not to mention all of the independents.

Pentax k-mount lenses are all very well if you don't mind manual focus etc., don't try and kid yourself they give full compatitibility - they don't. It's OK having the same Sony mount as a few of your mates - how's that going to help you at that bend in the Orinoco river, or at that incredible moment on the Serengetti?

Sorry mate, you might think you've got it covered but your argument is flawed. I wouldn't read too much into what some spotty oik says in your local Jessops, that's not where serious photographers shop these days, they've been overtaken by the internet.

Read my original post - I'm not pushing Canon specifically, I'd happily buy Canon or Nikon if I were starting out today, but not niche market brands like Pentax or Sony for reasons I've already stated which you simply can't disput, but I'm sure you'll try.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well Matt, there you have it.
Me, Brazo, and everyone else who don't have a Canon or Nikon camera, got it all so very wrong.
By the same extension of branch logic employed above, when you're buying a new car, you'll know the only answer is BMW, since everyone has one of them.
This'll come in handy the day you might find yourself at the 'Ring, and buckle a rim or drop it into the armco, as you'll find complete strangers only too willing to lend you their wheel or car, so you can continue to record your fastest lap.

Best of luck deciding which Canikon to buy - maybe the above member will be willing to explain the wherefors and whynots of each's offerings.
And don't worry about not liking the feel of them or menu/controls layout or smaller field of view thru the optical viewfinder or......etc - you've the next 20 years to grow to like it, and the potential of £300 bills to replace the broken autofocus motor in your f4 300mm telephoto lens to look forward to.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You'll be fine with an entry level camera to learn the ropes. So get a cheap one of eBay. When you've got the bug, treat yourself to a new flagship.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers for all your replys, been to jessops and handled a few but all feel alien to me to be honest...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Did you have a crack at the mirrorless models Matt? For example Sony NEX or micro four thirds?


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I did have a look at the nex models and although they are probably very good cameras, they seem like a lot of money compared to some of dslr cameras I have been looking at.. Still like the look of the Sony a57 or the pentax k30, but most real world reviews and people I speak to, tell me to go for the Nikon d5100. Just want to get the best I can for the money.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

When they say handle, they mean which one feels nicest to hold to you.

Essentially, if you are a beginner, they will all do more than you can manage at the moment. But, if you stick at it and develop further, then is the time to look at features and specs a bit more closely.

So, find one you like the feel of and buy one as cheaply as possible. Lenses are what cost and what are more important to the type of image you want to produce. Again, this will come with time.

BEST?

It's a bit misleading. You are what makes the camera work so it is you that determines the image. Hence why feel is important.

I went Nikon because of the range and back history of lenses. Also, because tehy are popular, there is a plethora of 3rd party and 2nd hand parts and equipment. You may be happy with the camera and kit lens. Many are.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_r said:


> I did have a look at the nex models and although they are probably very good cameras, they seem like a lot of money compared to some of dslr cameras I have been looking at.. Still like the look of the Sony a57 or the pentax k30, but most real world reviews and people I speak to, tell me to go for the Nikon d5100. Just want to get the best I can for the money.


All 3 models you have mentioned share the same excellent Sony sensor. I don't believe that any of those 3 will limit you in lens choices, if you were a pro sports tog then you'd already own a Nikon or Canon.

Nikon 5100 for 'popular choice' although see below comment.
Pentax for weather proofing and in body image stabilisation
Sony for excellent live view implementation and 12 frames per second and in body image stabilisation.

If you threw the new Nikon 5200 into the mix i'd probably tell you to go for that one. Feature wise the 5100 will lose out to the above two.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think what Brazo has said is fair advice.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Brazo said:


> If you threw the new Nikon 5200 into the mix i'd probably tell you to go for that one.


At double the price, you'd be expected to recommend the more expensive option.
That said, no weatherproofing - and at £800 with kit lens, you're into Pentax K5 II territory, and Sony A77 (weatherproof and top LCD like K5).
Completely different level, which I would then say if going Nikon because of market share/status, buy a pre-owned D7000 for £450-500 with still 12 months warranty (give or take) and a decent lens or two for the same sort of ballpark.

Matt, I'm sure your head is spinning - so rather than trying to force the issue, take time to contemplate all the info provided herein.
Bear in mind, if you do opt for the K30, make sure to purchase before or on the 15th January, from the list of retailers on Pentax's site.
So as much as you'd like to treat yourself to something shiny and new for Christmas morning, don't rush into making a purchase just to satisfy that desire/aim.
Maybe waiting and see what the weeks after Christmas bring, although I doubt the K30 will change in price while the cashback is in place.

As before, good luck deciding which route to venture down.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all 

Iam in the same position as the op. And having looked and looked i feel the 
d5100 jessops are offering with the 18-105 lense for £470 to be a good deal. Looked on the tinterweb and cant trust it spending that amount of money on a delicate peace of kit without seeing someone face to face to hand over my hard earned cash. Id rather pay the extra but hey thats just me.

The other option which caught my eye was the 550D from canon at £450 with a 70-300 lens and the standard 18-55. Pretty much all you would need if you are starting out. 

Iam upgrading from a nikon D40 (which iam selling) and i feel the iam leaning towards the nikon as it is what i'am used to. plus i know someone who works there so might be able to sort me out a better deal.


----------

